# Boss 8'2 V plow Michigan



## msm63 (Jan 28, 2005)

Used flat top boss power v plow, 8'2 with boss oem wings added. Steel blade, some surface rust, works as it should, replaced plow side 13 pin end, motor, lights and power cables, wing springs and hoses, in the last 2 years. No cracks welds or bends. Includes truck mount and wiring for 2006 2500 HD silverado $3500 obo


----------



## msm63 (Jan 28, 2005)

SOLD CAN BE REMOVED


----------

